# Triplets??



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have been breeding Boers for 6 years and have never had triplets before! Who says this doe is going to have triplets??? She is long, deep, and wide and is twice as big as she was last year when she had twins.

Make sure you see this video! )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxPRVRBA ... e=youtu.be


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I watched the video - bless her heart she can hardly waddle! And her belly is dragging in the snow! If she doesn't give you triplets I'd eat my gloves. (I had trips last year and the doe wasn't near that big.)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Holy Moly! She gives a new meaning to BIG MAMA! Bless her heart she's so big! You sure she doesn't have quads in there? LOL


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That poor thing! We must see her pop!!! If she gets any bigger she LITERALLY will pop!! Careful of having semi pointy things around. It'll puncture her balloon :laugh: :ROFL:

(i'm so mean, I like laughing at the big girls. My girls are used to it, they like to run because they know it makes me laugh more :ROFL: )


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Triplets or quads would be my guess...she looks about ready to pop!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:whatgoat: This makes me wonder if goats get stretch marks....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

i definitely say triplet or more. my nubian had triplets last year and didnt even come close to yours, mines a nubian though.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

definitely think at least triplets!! What a big girl!! Thinking :kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very funny! ) Poor girl. She is a quad herself and her mom has always had 3+. 

My fingers don't touch if I reach all the way around her! ) :shocked:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is just a yearling to! She'll be two on the 24th.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

It's got to be at least triplets!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a big beautiful doe!! Trips is my vote. What's the buzzing in the background?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Love the humor on this forum, it makes me laugh!  

Nancy D, The buzzing that you hear is when I zoom in and out with the camera. :wink: 

Think :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for me!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I was afraid to predict quads b/c I've never personally seen them, but I'm going to get brave and go with quads now, especially knowing she was one of quads. Good luck and can't wait to see what happens! (I laugh at my girls when they run, too, and when they jump on top of the round bale - how in the WORLD can they jump with a belly like that?)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This year was my first year with triplets and it is fun. I think she will have triplets but she might be having quads. Good luck.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She has a load of kids in there, and if they are twins they will be HUGE-hoping for triplets for that doe...for ease of kidding anyway...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe there is just one in there, . . . But its a calf :ROFL:

Here's hoping for an easy delivery and NO calves :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm with DavyHollow -- I was thinking... triplets or, um... A baby hippo maybe? Whatever's in there, cheers for a safe kidding and healthy babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You all have such a sense of humor! I love it! :wink: 

We'll be sure to post pictures as soon as she kids! She could have 2 weeks to go still! I am anxious to see what she'll be like then! I'm guessing she'll go on the 4th. She is due in the first week of February. :leap:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Petersfamilyfarms said:


> :whatgoat: This makes me wonder if goats get stretch marks....


 :ROFL:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:shocked: Oh my goodness!!! She is gigantic! Any bigger and she'll have to walk on her stomach! :ROFL: Probably at least triplets in there I think! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:shocked: WOW looks like a lot of kiddos in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll try to get some more video and pictures of her in a few days. ) Poor girl. She doesn't get up much anymore when we go into the barn. She just talks to us from where she is. )


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know how that is but make sure she gets up enough because it will make her sick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... she is huge... :shocked: :thumb:


----------



## warren05 (Feb 1, 2012)

How is she doing????  Can't wait to see...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Warren05: You can see updates and her progress on another post called: 'Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!' :0)


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Poor thing if she doesn't have triplets in there she's got quads for sure. I agree though keep all pointy objects away or she might explode. :laugh:



Petersfamilyfarms said:


> :whatgoat: This makes me wonder if goats get stretch marks....


Goats absolutely get stretchmarks. I got a doe of unknown background that was about three years old. She previously had one or two pregnancies and she had lose skin. But when I shaved her down I could see the little tan stripes on her belly. I don't know if she just got huge or was just bred too early and it stretched her out or what but she had them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe! I hope she has triplets!


----------



## warren05 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Warren05: You can see updates and her progress on another post called: 'Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!' :0)


Thanks for the update... found it :leap:


----------

